# Hunt Test Action Shots



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)




----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Me likee me likee!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great shots! I love how focused your dog is!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

GORGEOUS DOG!!!! 

I am partial to red heads though! I love the focus. I want to hear more about your dogs!

Ann


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments. We have three hippies, "Cash" is our male and "Bee" and "Fiddle" are our females. They all run UKC and AKC hunt tests but I think their favorite is hunting. They love to hunt anything that flies whether it's ducks on the East Coast or pheasants in South Dakota. They are wide open when they need to be and laid back when its time to chill, that's one of the things I love about them.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Gorgeous photos! Welcome to the forum... Have u always had goldens? Do u train your dogs yourself? Please post more pix!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gorgeous goldens! They look so stylish and athletic.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, talk about intense! Especially the second pic...gorgeous!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful, really beautiful dogs & pictures


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots of your boy at work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Gorgeous photos! Welcome to the forum... Have u always had goldens? Do u train your dogs yourself? Please post more pix!


Thank you. I just learned of the GR forum a couple of weeks ago from another forum I frequent. My wife had a golden before we got married. I was always a lab guy until we brought Bee home as a puppy. Now three goldens later, I'm converted. They can do anything a lab can do. I have a full time job so I do OB until they go to my trainer. He gets them to a finished/master level and then I fine tune, maintain and work on specific issues from there. I will post some more pictures later today. Thanks again.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

I don't have enough posts yet to send PMs. When I'm legal, I will return the PMs. Thanks everyone.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, just wow. Beautiful, well trained dogs on a mission.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

great photos!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous dogs!!!!! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome, welcome, welcome!
Really enjoying your pictures....incredible dogs!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Gorgeous photos! Hope you will stick around. I love to learn more hunt and field work. I love red heads too, although neither of my boys are that dark. Keep posting pictures!

Emily


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Just gorgeous dogs! The shots are so beautiful too...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Stunning photos!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics and beautiful dogs!! It's great to see them enjoying the work they were meant to do! I look forward to your future posts on here 

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Thank you for all the warm wishes. I'm going to post one picture at a time so I can become PM legal more quickly. Here it goes.....


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Stay tuned...


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

This was at a hunt test in South Carolina this February. It snowed 5". First time I've ever run a hunt test in the snow. Wow, was it fun.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

This is one of Fiddle's puppies that was born in November. She was flushing and retrieving quail at 5 months old.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

This is Runs Creek's Fiddle of Gold - "Fiddle"


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

I'm getting closer...


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Bored yet?

This is on the Blue Ridge Parkway in NC.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

hang in there...


----------



## flgal23 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

I think I'm legal with this one. Thank you for your patience.

This one made the cover of a Novartis publication.











This is our team mascot "Lucky" caught in the side mirror hanging his head out of the car.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

That's a nice well developed forechest on Fiddle!

I think we need to reference these photos under the "hard working condition" thread too!

If you ever get down to any hunt tests in Florida, give me a holla. Would love to tag along if my schedule permits!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

what kind of camera/lens do you shoot with?


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

rappwizard said:


> That's a nice well developed forechest on Fiddle!
> 
> I think we need to reference these photos under the "hard working condition" thread too!
> 
> If you ever get down to any hunt tests in Florida, give me a holla. Would love to tag along if my schedule permits!


Thank you. I usually try to make the CFGRC's AKC test in February and CFHRC's test in December. I'll give you a shout. Thanks again.

Chance


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Bogey's Mom said:


> what kind of camera/lens do you shoot with?


Some photos were taken by a professional, Mark Atwater of Upclose Photo http://upclosenature.com/, some by my wife with a Nikon D50 with a 300mm lens or something like that and some were taken with a littlepocket point-and-shoot. I'm only allowed to use the point-and-shoot.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

RunsCreek said:


> Stay tuned...


WOW awesome dogs there!
Welcome neighbor:wavey:
If you are ever up near Greensboro stop in and visit..

Al & Tuff Dog


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

RunsCreek said:


> Thank you. I usually try to make the CFGRC's AKC test in February and CFHRC's test in December. I'll give you a shout. Thanks again.
> 
> Chance


Great! My golden is now dually-registered by both the AKC and UKC; in addition to getting a UKC CH, I do have as one of my goals to participate in UKC hunt tests. I've been to an AKC hunt test, but not a UKC test and I'm eager to see the difference.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Beautiful dogs man. I love seeing working goldens doing what they were bred to do. Just something about it is so... "zen", it just makes me feel like "yeah, that's how it's supposed to be..."


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome! I can't wait to hear more about your dogs, they are awesome! See you in the hunting threads!


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

speachless....I'm in love with Fiddle!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Drooling!.Beautiful dog and so love,how intense he looks!.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> GORGEOUS DOG!!!!
> 
> I am partial to red heads though! I love the focus. I want to hear more about your dogs!
> 
> Ann


Ann,

I tried to PM you twice but they don't show up in my Sent box so I'm not sure if you've received them. I'll try to figure out what's wrong and resend. Thanks.

Chance


----------

